# Freebox HD et Disque Dur ( oui encore )



## shYm0n (21 Novembre 2006)

Excusez-moi d'ouvrir un &#233;ni&#232;me sujet &#224; propos de la Freebox HD, mais je n'ai pas pu trouver de r&#233;elle r&#233;ponse &#224; ma (mes) question(s) : 

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'une Freebox HD. Tout marche parfaitement ( sauf la TNT, mais je ne suis peut &#234;tre pas couvert ? ).

J'ai cependant deux petites questions :

J'ai bien activ&#233; le disque dur et le serveur FTP interne &#224; la Freebox. Je peux donc enregistrer les &#233;missions de t&#233;l&#233;, et les t&#233;l&#233;charger, via un client FTP, sur mon Mac. Seulement, je ne peux pas faire l'inverse : envoyer des fichiers de mon Mac vers la Freebox. Mon client FTP n'accepte pas les transferts dans ce sens vers la Freebox ( mais j'ai d'autres serveurs en ligne, et l&#224; &#231;a marche, je ne pense donc pas que &#231;a vienne d'un soucis de param&#232;tres du client ). Tout d'abord, je me demande si c'est vraiment possible ? Que dois-je faire alors ?

Et ma deuxi&#232;me question est quasi-similaire : est-il possible de relier la Freebox &#224; son Mac  pour que celle ci soit reconnue comme un disque dur externe ? Je pourrais ainsi y d&#233;poser des fichiers, r&#233;cup&#233;rables en FTP par les autres ordinateurs du r&#233;seau, ou en mode disque dur aussi, et je pourrais bien sur m'en servir comme espace de stockage.
Enfin, si c'est possible, est-il possible d'ouvrir &#224; l'acc&#232;s de ce disque dur en ligne ? C'est &#224; dire, est-il possible, en entrant l'adresse I.P. dans un navigateur par exemple, d'acc&#233;der au contenu de ce disque dur en ligne ? Si oui, &#224; moi l'&#233;change de fichiers avec des personnes qui ne sont pas dans le r&#233;seau de la Freebox, ce qui m'aiderait beaucoup... Je ne perdrait pas de temps &#224; transf&#233;rer les fichiers sur un serveur FTP... Bref, la Freebox serait une sorte de serveur.


Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; si une ou toutes ces questions on d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;es, mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233; qui r&#233;pondait vraiment &#224; ces questions, donc je vous remercie d'avance pour vous r&#233;ponses, qui jusqu'ici m'ont toujours aid&#233;es 

Ces questions rel&#232;vent du forum "Internet", o&#249; il y a un sujet d&#233;di&#233; &#224; la Freebox. Je te transf&#232;re l&#224; bas, un modo local se chargera de fusionner ta question dans le bon sujet !


----------



## shYm0n (21 Novembre 2006)

shYm0n a dit:


> Ces questions relèvent du forum "Internet", où il y a un sujet dédié à la Freebox. Je te transfère là bas, un modo local se chargera de fusionner ta question dans le bon sujet !




J'avais posté dans la partie périphériques car mon message traite plus de la fonction disque dur externe que d'un accès à Internet... mais merci quand même


----------



## nikolo (21 Novembre 2006)

pour ton probleme de ftp , passe pas via la fonction ftp du finder c'est en lecture seule.

utilise Cyberduck ou rbrowser lite (en version ftp only il est gratuit), fais une recherche on en a parlé souvent. cela fonctionne trees bien , je le fais tous les jours.


sinon n'importe quel mac ayant acces au ftp via cyberduck ou autre pourra recuperer le contenu du DD de la freebox.


----------



## shYm0n (21 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> utilise Cyberduck ou rbrowser lite (en version ftp only il est gratuit), fais une recherche on en a parlé souvent. cela fonctionne trees bien , je le fais tous les jours.




C'est ce que je fais !!  Et jusqu'ici je n'ai rien pu mettre sur le disque de la freebox. Je n'ai pu que récupérer les enregistrements des émissions de télé... je vais retenter encore une fois...


----------



## shYm0n (21 Novembre 2006)

Je m'excuse, mais j'ai toujours le même méssage d'erreur : 

*FTP Erreur: unable to open /NRJ_film_rentree_2005.mpg for writing. (NRJ_film_rentree_2005.mpg)


*NRJ_film_rentree_2005.mpg étant un petit fichier vidéo que je voulais envoyer sur le disque de la Freebox pour faire mon test...


C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## kaiser29 (21 Novembre 2006)

pour moi, cyberduck fonctionne nickel pour envoyer des video (.avi) sur le DD de la freebox. il me semble avoir lu qq part que l'extension .mpg n'etait pas supporte (a confirmer), as-tu essaye avec un autre type de fichier?


----------



## fpoil (21 Novembre 2006)

avec rbrowser, c'est ok pour moi, en tout cas pour les .avi, avec dentifreeX (mod multiposte pour mac int&#233;grant des fonctions ftp) aussi mais pas avec cyberduck (je ne sais pas pourquoi, que ce soit en passif ou actif, timeout &#224; chaque fois)


----------



## shYm0n (21 Novembre 2006)

haaaaaaaaa  Avec FTP One Button et Cyberduck ça marchait pas, mais avec RBrowser no problem !!  Génial 


Et pour mon autre question ? Est-il possible de raccorder la freebox pour qu'elle devienne un disque dur externe ? Parce qu'en FTP c'est super long quand même... Et est-il possible de transformer la freebox en une sorte de serveur et d'avoir accès à distance au contenu du disque dur ?


----------



## shYm0n (22 Novembre 2006)

Pas de réponse, ça ne doit pas être possible alors  :hein:


----------



## fpoil (22 Novembre 2006)

pour freebox en dd externe, cela ne marche pas quasiment &#224; coup sur : sur pc il existe une appli (netdrive) qui, int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; l'explorateur, permet de voir le hd de la freebox comme un disque r&#233;seau (mais le transfert se fait toujours en ftp)

pour la freebox en serveur, cela doit &#234;tre possible mais il  faudrait regarder cela de plus pret


----------



## shYm0n (22 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> pour la freebox en serveur, cela doit être possible mais il  faudrait regarder cela de plus pret




Une piste ? Car je vois pas comment faire...


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Novembre 2006)

shYm0n a dit:


> Une piste ? Car je vois pas comment faire...



Moi je l'ai install&#233; dans ma famille et &#231;a marche au poil avec Firefox et son extension FireFTP
Envoi de vid&#233;os divx et r&#233;cup&#233;ration d'enregistrements TV marchent &#224; tous les coups 

Edit : Oops, je crois que je r&#233;ponds &#224; cot&#233; :rateau:


----------



## nikolo (23 Novembre 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Moi je l'ai installé dans ma famille et ça marche au poil avec Firefox et son extension FireFTP
> Envoi de vidéos divx et récupération d'enregistrements TV marchent à tous les coups
> 
> Edit : Oops, je crois que je réponds à coté :rateau:


 

pas grave, tu proposes une alternative à cxyberduck ou autre pour faire du FTP avec la freebox. Merci.


----------



## shYm0n (23 Novembre 2006)

J'ai beau chercher je trouve pas...

Apr&#232;s tout, la frebox est derri&#232;re une ip fixe, et les deux boitiers peuvent communiquer entre eux... Il doit bien y avoir un chemin ( du type 000.000.00.00/???/hd/???@??? enfin je sais pas ) pour y acc&#233;der... Et donc y acc&#233;der &#224; distance via l'adresse IP...


Et pour le disque dur, je trouve &#231;a bizar quand m&#234;me... J'ai devant moi une boite avec un disque dur dedans. Je dois donc pouvoir raccorder ce disque dur &#224; mon mac bon di** ( comme on dit chez moi )...

Ca me turlupine ( &#231;a, on ne le dit pas chez moi ... ) ...


----------



## Felisse (23 Novembre 2006)

shYm0n a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher je trouve pas...
> 
> Après tout, la frebox est derrière une ip fixe, et les deux boitiers peuvent communiquer entre eux... Il doit bien y avoir un chemin ( du type 000.000.00.00/???/hd/???@??? enfin je sais pas ) pour y accéder... Et donc y accéder à distance via l'adresse IP...
> 
> ...



Le problème n'est pas que c'est techniquement possible. En fait, pour des raisons de sécurité, Free met des règles de routage / filtrage dans la Freebox (partie ADSL). Donc tout transfert depuis le disque-dur du boitier HD vers l'extérieur (Internet) est interdit par conception. Et comme il n'est pas possible d'intervenir dans la Freebox ADSL, c'est râpé.

De même, le disque-dur est dans le boitier HD, donc inaccessible (sauf à l'extraire, et donc ouvrir le boitier, et donc devoir le payer s'il est abîmé). Pas moyen de le mettre directement sur le Mac.


----------



## shYm0n (23 Novembre 2006)

Bon, bah il n'y a plus qu'à espérer qu'un jour Free débloque ces fonctions...

En tout cas merci pour toutes ces infos.


A chaque je trouve ici des réponses claires et précises.


A bientôt !


----------



## Junk (24 Novembre 2006)

Il y a aussi la commande ftp du Terminal ...

C'est un peu rudimentaire mais tr&#232;s &#233;fficace.

A l'invit on tape :
*ftp *
On arrive &#224; l'invit ftp (ftp>) et on tape :
*ftp*
L&#224; l'invit demande la destination (to), on tape :
hd1.freebox.fr
L'invit demande le nom d'utilisateur (Name) :
freebox
Ensuite le mot de passe (Password) :
00000

Et nous voil&#224; connect&#233; &#224; la freebox en ftp via le mode console  c'est tr&#232;s cool !
Sauf qu'&#224; chaque action (t&#233;l&#233;charger, envoyer, effacer) le lien se d&#233;connecte ... mais il doit s&#251;rement y avoir une option que je ne connais pas dans la commande ftp pour &#233;viter cela.


Une fois connect&#233;, pour parcourir le contenu, ce sont les commandes:

*ls*  pour lister le contenu du r&#233;pertoire.
*cd* pour entrer dans un r&#233;pertoire.

Exemple, apr&#232;s la connexion &#224; la freebox je tape *ls* j'obtiens le r&#233;sultat Disque dur et Sans nom si j'ai branch&#233; mon disque dur externe en usb.

Ensuite je tape *cd "Disque dur"* ou *cd Disque\ dur*  avec les guillemets ou la barre oblique pour que le Terminal comprenne qu'il y a un espace entre Disque et dur. C'est valable pour tout les dossiers ou fichiers qui comportent des caract&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux comme les espaces et autres. Il faut taper ces noms de dossiers ou de fichiers entre guillemets ou avec une barre oblique avant le caract&#232;re sp&#233;cial, c'est tr&#232;s important.

Une fois tap&#233; entrer, je me retrouve &#224; la racine du Disque dur, si je tape *ls* , je retrouve les dossiers Video et Enregistrements.

Pour revenir en arri&#232;re, au dossier pr&#233;c&#233;dent, c'est la commande *cd .. 

*Une fois qu'on arrive &#224; naviguer dans nos dossiers, il nous reste &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger (dowload), envoyer (upload) , effacer (delette) nos fichiers.

Pour t&#233;l&#233;charger, la commande c'est :
*get
*C'est simple &#224; utiliser une fois que l'on sait o&#249; se trouve et o&#249; on veut t&#233;l&#233;charger le fichier.

Par exemple, si je veux t&#233;l&#233;charger un enregistrement de ma freebox dans mon dossier S&#233;quences de Mac OS X. Je me place dans le r&#233;pertoire Enregistrements de la freebox et je tape :
*get "Arte - 02-11-2006 20h40 3h40m.ts" /Users/Junk/Movies/"Arte - 02-11-2006 20h40 3h40m.ts"

*Et voil&#224;, le transfer commence. Biens&#251;r, il faut connaitre son ordi. , savoir que le dossier S&#233;quences se trouve &#224; /Users/nomdutilisateur/Movies  ou que les autres disques durs ou volumes de l'ordinateur se trouve &#224; la racine &#224; /Volumes/NOMDUVOLUME.

Un petit tour en ligne de commande dans votre machine vous en apprendra plus ... &#224; vous les joies du *ls* , *cd ..* , *cd 

*Maintenant pour envoyer c'est la m&#234;me chose, avec la commande :
*send

*Exemple si je me trouve &#224; la racine de la freebox, et que je veux envoyer le film Las Vegas Parano qui se trouve sur mon disque dur Macintosh HD dans un dossier nom&#233; FILMS, je tape :
*send /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/FILMS/"Las Vegas Parano.avi" /"Disque dur"/Video/"Las Vegas Parano.avi"



*Voil&#224;, c'est aussi simple que cela 


La commande *del* effacera instantan&#233;ment et d&#233;finitivement les fichiers alors faites tr&#232;s attention avec cette commande 


Lorsque vous taper simplement un nom de commande &#224; l'invit, le Terminal vous prend en charge. 
Par exemple en tapant simplement *send* 
L'invit demande l'emplacement du fichier local (local-file)
Une fois le chemin d'acc&#232;s du fichier entr&#233; et la touche entrer press&#233;e, 
L'invit vous demande l'endroit ou vous voulez envoyer votre fichier. (remote-file)

C'est tr&#232;s simple. Mais attention de respecter exactement le m&#234;me nom de fichier au d&#233;part comme &#224; l'arriv&#233;e !

par exemple :
Je suis &#224; la racine de ma freebox, je tape :
*send
*l'invit me demande (local-file), je tape :
/"Disque dur/Video/NomduFichier.avi
l'invit me demande alors la destination (remote-file), je tape :
/Users/NomdUtilisateur/endroit/NomduFichier.avi

En respectant bien le m&#234;me nom du fichier au d&#233;part comme &#224; l'arriv&#233;e.

Voil&#224; Voil&#224;.

Un peu arca&#239;que mais bon ;-)

Bye


----------



## oli60 (20 Février 2007)

Ce message s'adresse plus particulièrement à *Laurent_h *qui a écrit qu'il avait réussi avec FireFTP (extension de Firefox). Peux-tu me dire comment tu as paramétré car je n'y arrive pas. Cela fonctionne très bien avec Cyberduck mais je n'arrive pas à paramétrer FireFtp (j'ai toujours un message d'erreur). Cela doit provenir des adresses qui ne sont pas correctes


----------



## Laurent_h (20 Février 2007)

oli60 a dit:


> Ce message s'adresse plus particulièrement à *Laurent_h *qui a écrit qu'il avait réussi avec FireFTP (extension de Firefox). Peux-tu me dire comment tu as paramétré car je n'y arrive pas. Cela fonctionne très bien avec Cyberduck mais je n'arrive pas à paramétrer FireFtp (j'ai toujours un message d'erreur). Cela doit provenir des adresses qui ne sont pas correctes




Bonsoir,

Alors : 

Onglet général : 
------------------------
Hôte : hd1.freebox.fr
identifiant : freebox
mot de passe : aucun


Onglet connexion : 
------------------------
mode passif coché
sécurité : aucune
port 21

Voila, c'est tout

En espérant que cela fonctionne


----------



## oli60 (22 Février 2007)

Je ne comprends pas, j'ai essayé hier soir avec ces informations et ce la ne fonctionne toujours pas mystère !


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (18 Juillet 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> pour freebox en dd externe, cela ne marche pas quasiment à coup sur : sur pc il existe une appli (netdrive) qui, intégrée à l'explorateur, permet de voir le hd de la freebox comme un disque réseau (mais le transfert se fait toujours en ftp)
> 
> pour la freebox en serveur, cela doit être possible mais il  faudrait regarder cela de plus pret



J'ai trouvé ceci, qui décrit une procédure pour monter un serveur ftp en lecture ET en écriture dans le finder. A voir si ça marche !


Il faut que j'essaie ça. :rateau:
Surtout que ça marche pour tout ftp, les pages perso aussi ! :love:


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (19 Juillet 2007)

Bon, bein j'ai regardé hier soir le fameux logiciel dont j'ai parlé et j'ai eu plein d'erreurs diverses, des fichiers à moitiés uploadé, des fichiers corrompus, des upload des fichiers .dstore (alors que fetch ne me les upload pas, ce que je préfère).
:mouais::mouais::mouais:

L'est pas au point ce truc !  
Finalement, Fetch est pas si mal ! 


Dommage. Vivement qu'un NetDrive non plantogène débarque sur notre plateforme.
:love::love:


----------



## 3zig (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à vous, 
plutôt qu'une réponse, j'ai une question sur ce qui semble-t-il marche bien pour vous
Je n'arrive pas à récupérer les données de ma free box sur mon mac (je suis sous léopard)
Merci infiniment pour vos renseignements,
3Zig

---------- Post added at 07h02 ---------- Previous post was at 06h59 ----------




shYm0n a dit:


> Excusez-moi d'ouvrir un énième sujet à propos de la Freebox HD, mais je n'ai pas pu trouver de réelle réponse à ma (mes) question(s) :
> 
> Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'une Freebox HD. Tout marche parfaitement ( sauf la TNT, mais je ne suis peut être pas couvert ? ).
> 
> ...


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2009)

Salut.

Comment procèdes-tu ?
Quels contenus veux-tu récupérer ?


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (17 Avril 2009)

Schématiquement, il faut activer le partage FTP dans les paramètres de la freebox HD (touche "free" puis paramètres, ftp, etc)

Puis récupérer le contenu avec un logiciel client FTP (cyberduck est gratuit).

Si ça ne répond pas à ta question, comme da capo le demande, donne nous des précisions.


----------



## marc92 (31 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas, je ne vois que la partition de mon disque principal où j'ai installé le système mais je ne vois pas l'autre et aussi je ne vois pas mon autre disque qui est partitionné. J'arrive à me connecter au disque de la freebox mais je ne vois pas ce que j'ai enregistré. Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il ce passe. Par contre je peux copier de l'ordinateur vers le disque de la freebox.

Merci pour votre aide car je m'y connait pas du tous

Je vous mais le log qui figure dans firefox ftp.

220 Welcome to Freebox FTP Server.
       USER freebox
331 User name okay, need password.
       PASS (password not shown)
230- Bienvenue sur le serveur FTP Freebox.
230-
230- Vos enregistrements se trouvent dans le répertoire :
230-
230- /Disque dur/Enregistrements
230-
230- Vous pouvez mettre vos vidéos dans le répertoire :
230-
230- /Disque dur/Video
230-
230-
230 User logged in, proceed.
       FEAT
211 no-features
       PWD
257 "/"
       TYPE A
200 Command Okay.
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,210,139)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       CWD /Disque dur
250 directory changed to /Disque dur/
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,201,199)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       CWD /Disque dur/Enregistrements
250 directory changed to /Disque dur/Enregistrements/
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,237,214)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,135,140)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       CWD /Disque dur/Video
250 directory changed to /Disque dur/Video/
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,153,148)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       CWD /Disque dur
250 directory changed to /Disque dur/
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,167,35)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       CWD /Disque dur/Enregistrements
250 directory changed to /Disque dur/Enregistrements/
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,229,91)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       CWD /Disque dur
250 directory changed to /Disque dur/
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,222,166)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       CWD /Disque dur/Enregistrements
250 directory changed to /Disque dur/Enregistrements/
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,139,112)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       TYPE I
200 Command Okay.
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,185,132)
       STOR IMG_0152v1.jpg
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       TYPE A
200 Command Okay.
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,194,53)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       QUIT
220 Welcome to Freebox FTP Server.
       USER freebox
331 User name okay, need password.
       PASS (password not shown)
230- Bienvenue sur le serveur FTP Freebox.
230-
230- Vos enregistrements se trouvent dans le répertoire :
230-
230- /Disque dur/Enregistrements
230-
230- Vous pouvez mettre vos vidéos dans le répertoire :
230-
230- /Disque dur/Video
230-
230-
230 User logged in, proceed.
       FEAT
211 no-features
       PWD
257 "/"
       TYPE A
200 Command Okay.
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,208,97)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       CWD /Disque dur/Enregistrements
250 directory changed to /Disque dur/Enregistrements/
       PASV
227 PASV OK (212,27,40,254,236,198)
       LIST
150 File Status OK.
226 Closing data connection.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.
       NOOP
200 Command Okay.


----------

